# favourite body builder



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

a know this thread has probabley already being done before but a was just wondering who peoples favourite bodybuilders was and why? mine would have to be arny for his huge chest and woman like waist and the way he populised the sport, also ronnie coleman for his sheer size. :rockon:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Flex Wheeler. Need I say more?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

At the moment I'd have to say Phil Heath. I also like Kai Greene and think he is the best poser of all time. My all time favourite bodybuilder would have to be Arnold, he made the sport what it is today.

GHS


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Arnie and ronnie

Two legends in the sport :thumbup1:


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

It's gotta be Dorian for me. Most impressive physique i've ever seen.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Paul George

(edit as pic deleted was HHHUGGGE!)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have to say Arnie, i know he was nothing like todays guys but i was in awe of him when i first started training....... I still lov e watching pumping iron


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jusup Wolkoscz:





And Scott Klein, RIP:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That pic of Flex is truly awesome Ollie!

Arnie will always be my fave I think, simply due to the fact he got me into this lifestyle in the first place. However, Dorian's physique was awe inspiring!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

He looks like you prodiver


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Kevin Levrone


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

ronnie 03 was the best ever, i also like dennis wolf and branch warren. and im really wanting evan and trey to make an impact in future years.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> He looks like you prodiver


Yes - you're not the first to remark that 

I did get mistaken for him a few times in LA and Aberdeen - can't say I minded! :laugh:

But that's not why I rate him - he was awesome but much underrated - too modest and unassuming I guess...

Apparently after some difficult times he's back training champs in Germany.

BTW some think that in time Scott Klein would have beaten Jay Cutler...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

For me it's got to be Arnie, but I can't talk about him without bringing Yates and Levrone into the conversation. All 3 were brilliant for the sport.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Flex Wheeler. Need I say more?


This is the best physique to ever touch this earth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice pic Olie.. My favorite physique(when he was dialed in) has to be Flex Wheeler, he is truly a genetic gift. Personality wise he is an asshole.

My Favorite bodybuilder is Vince Taylor. Unbelievable posing routines and the nicest guy you will ever meet. Great individual for the sport that always carried himself with class and took time to talk to anyone.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

ed karikari,flex wheeler,darrem charles,delroy galloway,frank zane and sergio olivia


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Zak Roby, he is a true inspiration to me........


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

PRODIVER who is scott klein, think its before my time ( ha nice ryme there for you  ) he is monstrous his arms must be bout 26 inches

aha have done some research since the above well on you tube all i got was:






dont know if the link works but is cool to see him wrestle that officer to the ground ( although only role play, i think)


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

tom platz.....

closer to home my faves are james llew, paul george, andrew merrifield, and karen bricklebank... very nice people too with amazing physiques and no ego..

cheers

steve


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

laurie g said:


> PRODIVER who is scott klein, think its before my time ( ha nice ryme there for you  ) he is monstrous his arms must be bout 26 inches
> 
> aha have done some research since the above well on you tube all i got was:
> 
> ...


Scott Klein was an amateur BBer in the States in the late 90's/early 00's. He was well-known on the muscle worship circuit and modelled for various mainstream BB mags. He died about 5-7 years ago at the age of 28; big things had been forecast for him. I think his website might still be on the go, try google.

Amazing physique; one I've always admired.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Flex Wheeler presented the best physique ever imo.

But as for my personal favourite theres only one........the golden eagle!!!!! and you all know who that is.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Me? I'm abig fan of this guy, Evan Centopani. Shape and size!! A waist too!! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

laurie g said:


> PRODIVER who is scott klein, think its before my time ( ha nice ryme there for you  ) he is monstrous his arms must be bout 26 inches
> 
> aha have done some research since the above well on you tube all i got was:
> 
> ...





dmcc said:


> Scott Klein was an amateur BBer in the States in the late 90's/early 00's. He was well-known on the muscle worship circuit and modelled for various mainstream BB mags. He died about 5-7 years ago at the age of 28; big things had been forecast for him. I think his website might still be on the go, try google.
> 
> Amazing physique; one I've always admired.


Scott had just gone pro IIRC when he died in 2003 aged 29. He did some modelling and wanted to act. He did a SWAT video (mentioned above), a "lifestyle" video and a training video - which is awesome! He was extremely strong as well as big and handsome and was tipped to beat Jay Cutler. He was apparently also a very nice, shy gentle giant.

There were lots of rumours why he died, and nothing official has ever been released, but insiders have indicated he died in bed in an insulin coma.

His website is just a single in memoriam page now: http://www.bigscottklein.com/ and a lot of pages and sites about him have been assiduously deleted(!) but there are some awesome pics of him on some sites.



A great loss to bodybuilding - I'm sure he would have been one of the greats.

I think his vids are still available - look on his site...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cheers prodiver and dmcc- such a shame when a bodybuilder dies especially one with great potential.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Just another couple of unforgettable things about Scott Klein:

His favourite chest exercise was strict cable crosses with a humongous amount of weight on each stack.

And he had an awesome way of shaking and snapping taut his enormous quads... Woof!


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

any one know the weight of scott klein and the size of his arms in that photo ?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> BTW some think that in time *Scott Klein* would have beaten Jay Cutler...


How did he die mate?

GHS

I've just read through previous posts. Such a shame, I suppose thats the price some people have to pay to be great.

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Victor martinez, Ronnie, Arnie and Kevin Levrone


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> How did he die mate?
> 
> GHS
> 
> ...


 he died in an insulin coma- prodiver quote- allegedly


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Trey Brewer!!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

rooty said:


> any one know the weight of scott klein and the size of his arms in that photo ?


He was 278 lbs cut for competition, but I can't find the stats for his arms - they were some of the biggest though.

http://mymusclevideo.com/system/view.jsp?vid=531

(How do I embed this vid on here?)


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Reg Parks. Was a big influence on me as my grandad knew him from saxton garden flats in leeds.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ Reg was a great ambassador for our sport - awesome physique in his day...

http://www.regpark.net/


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

with flex wheeler, ronnie and dorian in 3rd 4th and 5th i always find it hard to split up my top two big boys.........


----------



## NickM (Nov 25, 2008)

Shawn Ray!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

wow,this is such a tough one to answer what with all those loody brilliant bodybuilders out there!!!!

and it has been done before!!!

but gives me a chance to slam in a few different guys like:

ronnie

dorian

arnie

jean pierre fux

nassel el sonbaty

john grimek and eugene sandow(of their time were brilliant showmen)

marius pudjanowski

most of the strongmen of today

(this is in by no means the order of my favs

erm...that will do for now!!!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

tom prince


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

I really like Lee Priest, he's also a pretty funny guy:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Now I know why my forearms are so big...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ME..... 

after that Flex/Ronnie


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ha ha ha very funny paul- you should have put stuart down then you could have got a free shake:laugh::laugh: i didnt cos im fed up of free shakes at the mo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> ha ha ha very funny paul


why is that funny?



laurie g said:


> you should have put stuart down then you could have got a free shake:laugh::laugh: i didnt cos im fed up of free shakes at the mo


i don't need free shakes mate i don't pay for my supplements anyhow :thumb:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

laurie g said:


> ha ha ha very funny paul- you should have put stuart down then you could have got a free shake:laugh::laugh: i didnt cos im fed up of free shakes at the mo


I guess that comment is not intended to follow on from Prodivers. Stuart doesn't look the sort to give "free shakes"!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

cant remeber why it was funny ? silly moment there hmm so you get free supps who does that for you is that extreme?


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Brandon curry


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kevin levrone


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

> I guess that comment is not intended to follow on from Prodivers. Stuart doesn't look the sort to give "free shakes"!!!


I hesitate to admit it on here, but I wouldn't mind if Stuart gave me a free shake... :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> so you get free supps who does that for you is that extreme?


yes mate i have a full sponsorship from Extreme


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bob Hoffman...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes

what!? :confused1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes


Yes!!


----------

